# 450 carb?



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

what does the pump on the float bowl do? will dirt an water pass through it?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Primes the carb. Only to be used in under 5*F. Unless the pump is leaking it wont let anything in.


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

I agree with tacoma. It is only a primer bulb.


----------

